# How long can you study?



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I can study abour four hours until I have a headache and have to flip on the tube or take a walk. 


I think some of it is laziness; what about you?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

15 minutes.. maybe an hour max..


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I hardly study at all. Mostly I just do my assignments and hope for the best. I usually can't work on anything for more than an hour. I chalk my own habits up to laziness and being scared of the pressure.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

4 hours is actually pretty good :lol

I've been told I have pretty intense study habits, but I can rarely go more than that.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

I can't study at all. I have no motivation to do it. I hate school and have given up with it.


----------



## Chris435435 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm pretty good for about 3 hours, then I can't do it anymore.


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

sonya99 said:


> I hardly study at all. Mostly I just do my assignments and hope for the best.


LOL that cracked me up. I can't really study much either. I think I have ADD. I do best when I keep up with the material as we are learning it...not a very good crammer.


----------



## Flu102 (Jul 11, 2005)

I went to an alternative high school, where often times I would study for 7 hours straight. And yes I would often skip lunch and breaks, a lot less anxiety provoking to stay in the room and stay busy. I guess thats one benefit of my SA, I've grown so that I could sit doing anything for days on end doing the most boring things and have it not bother me.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

I can't study...eeeww studying. I just make index cards or condense my notes into 1-2 pages. I don't read chapters I only look at summary if the class is into the text. I live for cliff notes, summaries, short notes the internet is my friend. But "binge study" I can't do, I can't sit down for hours at a time and read a text book.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

study what? =[]


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

five minutes


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

eh.. an hour and a half. Maybe two if I'm lucky. Then my brain gets mad at me and says "I'm booored. No more!" lol.


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

i'd say no more than 4 solid hours.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I can't study long and don't. I usually don't have to. It's usually a half hour to an hour.


----------



## Fairy (Aug 6, 2005)

i can do about 6 hours straight if i'm talking to people online every so often, not really pausing to talk to them much though


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

2 hours but then i need a break.


----------



## DudeMan (Jul 5, 2006)

Flu102 said:


> I went to an alternative high school, where often times I would study for 7 hours straight. And yes I would often skip lunch and breaks, a lot less anxiety provoking to stay in the room and stay busy. I guess thats one benefit of my SA, I've grown so that I could sit doing anything for days on end doing the most boring things and have it not bother me.


Yea this describes me perfectly. I've mostly always used studying as a means to avoid social interactions. All I'd have to do was stick my head in a book and I didn't even have to look at people and I'd get distracted from my anxiety. I gotta admit I like to learn too.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Not long. I'm constantly getting distracted, procrastinating, taking breaks, etc. If I really get caught up in what I'm studying/reading/writing, I might be able to go for an hour or two, but seldom longer than that. And it seems rarer and rarer that I get caught up in that way.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

I can crammed 12 hours straight, alone. Definetly not the same subject. If I don't sit down with no distraction and do it, it won't get done.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

When I first started college, I used to study 4 hours a night. With each year after that, it became less and less. Finally by my last year, it was so bad. I'd barely be able to read a paragraph in a book without my mind wandering off. It really became quite torturous.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

An hour then snack, restroom break which is like 5-15 minutes. and again and again. and remember this is crucial review everything every day at night.

REVIEW IS IMPORTANT. The information will sink in very fast.

There's this audio cd that does for me wonders. For reading, I could focus for very long periods of time and study as well too.

http://www.immrama.org/

There Focus CD.

Check it out.


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

I don't study.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

about 2 hours without break


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I will normally read only a couple of pages before I get distracted or get up without noticing it. I rarely make it more than 20-30 minutes without getting up at all if I'm at home. Sometimes I get up even in libraries. If I realize what I'm doing, I'll try to make myself sit back down and continue, so I can sometimes make it about an hour with only brief accidental breaks.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't study. At all. Well, except for when the bell rings and I run to my seat and try to skim the notes until the teacher handing out exams scolds me to put them away...XD

That's probably why I fail a lot of tests XD But really, I don't think studying is necessary as long as you pay attention in class and try to understand everything the first time around.

I have such ADD though, so I can only study literally ten minutes at a time before I have to do something else. I am not joking.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Not very long. My attention span is broken, so I'll study like 5-10 minutes and then get distracted. When I do study and I study well, I do better on exams, but it's hard to focus because I'm constantly thinking negatively about myself. I find it helps to at least review my notes once a day just to get it stuck in my head for a while longer.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

4 hours without taking a break.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hour max straight, I usually have goals, with lots if breaks


----------

